# First time prosthetics and full body makeup... Sugestions? The Twilight Zone



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi

Not going to be much help as haven't done make up for long, long time, however, my two pennies worth.

If you are going to be doing lots of facial movements, I suggest the smaller pieces. Design the pieces so that the edges meet at crease marks to disguise the edges. A full piece make up will distort unnaturally if face is moved a lot.

For filling out deep/thick areas (cheeks in the example), I would suggest either cotton wool or gelatine (sealed all round with the latex to avoid drying out).

Can't help you with the colour, sorry.

EDIT: another alternative is to build up the face in alternating layers of cotton wool/mortcians wax and latex, rather than do a mask/prosthetics. But you would have to work out how long it would take to do and do it on the night.

For cheap ideas, there are great books by make up artists supreme Dick Smith and Tom Savini.

Hope this helps

GoT


----------



## agent skully (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you God of Thunder. I'm still waiting for my supplies to arrive. Crossing my fingers that I bought enough. :/


----------



## combatmed1 (Sep 28, 2010)

If I were you, I would have went with a foam latex. It makes for better movement and a much more natural feel all together!


----------



## agent skully (Sep 21, 2012)

Uggh, Just looked at my bank account! I spent at least $50 on this so far. Still need sealing spray and my nurse costume. Makeup is so pricey!


----------

